# Great Natural From Kenny Cannon



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what I got in a trade with Kenny Cannon. I'm guessing Kenny is hunting oriented because this is one heck of a hunting fork.


















Nice stout oak. The tapered TBG tosses out .45 caliber lead at an awesome rate.










Here's me aiming at the squirrel with the camera









Thanks Kenny. I really love this one. i will take this one to the woods come hunting season.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Bill, I'm so glad you like it. I know I'm not nearly as good as most people here at making slingshots (especially you) but I try my best.

I'm glad you'll be using it for hunting and I hope you harvest some game with it!

-Kenny


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats a very nice hefty natural, looks great partially debarked. lucky dog!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

huh, all this time i thought kenny cannon had an exclusive wrp only type of endorsement deal . good to see hes not . thats a real slingshot ! nice job kenny cannon . ( i like the way your name sounds , kenny cannon is a name for a slingshooter ).


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Who's the handsome guy in the picture? You use a stand in Bill? Silver hair devil he is for sure.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My grandson use to refer to me as his Papa with the metallic hair, ha ha!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It has that "classic natural" look. Nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> It has that "classic natural" look. Nice.


What are you talking about -- my hair or the slingshot? Ha, ha!


----------

